# Info



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

hey guys im new here and im here for a friend that just bought a 86 300zx and u can tell by the name in a DSMer but plz dont let that offend ya lol. but my friend just got the car was only $500. im goin to be his mechanic for the car but need to know a few common things to look for as in issue wise. it has the VG30E motor non turbo. heres sum issues the car has

1. idles rough(prolly needs tuneup)
2. it started over heating my guess thermostat got stuck shut
3. lil hard to put into gear and has a clankin/pingin sound(not all the time) maybe syncros or clutch

but shott me sum info so i can learn more about this for him and so i have a lil moreknow how about this type of car. all info is greatly appreacitated(bad spellin i think lol) and once again dont let me name get to u

and sorry for postin in 2 diff places wasnt sure what was the right one


----------



## Driftee (Jul 2, 2008)

*ok my guess*

my z is overheating aswell. I took the heat gun to it after a quick run around the block and found the thermostat housing was bouncing 140 to 165 degrees. and the radiator cap was at 110. 

which leaves me to believe my thremostat is stuck.
just to test my suspiscion I checked the radiator and the valve heads and all were normal temp. I'm going to be tackling the thermostat when i return sat.

but my opinion would be its stuck.


Also the pinging noise...

check the timing on the firing order...
it might be set to far advanced and is causing a cylinder to fire too soon which will cause a pinging noise.

also make sure the fan on the radiator is runnin.

cuz if his is in any condition like mine the guy was working on it as a project and got half way through the wiring.

hope i could help =]
they can tend to be a real pain in the :balls:

lol


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

help some but for the pingin noise it commin from the tranny when u try to shift and cant get it into gear kinda like either clutch or syncros or maybe the slave cylinder or sumthing not allowin the clutch to fully depress


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

ohh and as for bein a pita i know what u mean lol i drive n work on eclipses all the time so i feel ya there


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

DSMguy said:


> hey guys im new here and im here for a friend that just bought a 86 300zx and u can tell by the name in a DSMer but plz dont let that offend ya lol. but my friend just got the car was only $500. im goin to be his mechanic for the car but need to know a few common things to look for as in issue wise. it has the VG30E motor non turbo. heres sum issues the car has
> 
> 1. idles rough(prolly needs tuneup)
> 2. it started over heating my guess thermostat got stuck shut
> ...


1. yes. do a tune-up.
2. ZBUM's New Z31 Homepage
3. drop the transmission to figure it out. might be as simple as a clutch. might be a full transmission rebuild. hard to tell until you get it out of the car.


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

for the tranny noise it seems to of only do it when it had over heated and another issue it it cut out when u step on the gas maybe sumthin to do with the fuel to air ratio was lookin around n noticed that what i this was the fpr was missin a wire that should of been connected i found the wire n connected it and idle smothed out a bit but still cut out when steppin on the gas


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

DSMguy said:


> for the tranny noise it seems to of only do it when it had over heated and another issue it it cut out when u step on the gas maybe sumthin to do with the fuel to air ratio was lookin around n noticed that what i this was the fpr was missin a wire that should of been connected i found the wire n connected it and idle smothed out a bit but still cut out when steppin on the gas


Can someone translate for me?


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

sorry i dont type alot lol but the tranny noise only happened when the car had over heated sounds weird but it hasnt done it since. and for the FPR or what i think is the FPR it has like a speaker prong which made me think the was suspose to be a wire there. so i looked around and found what i think was the missin wire. put it on and the idle seemed to smooth out a bit. but as u go to step on the gas it still cuts out. what may this be?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Your first post was good. It had punctuation at the end of sentences. What happened between then and now? Posting with complete thoughts (in the form of punctuation) makes threads much easier to read and people more apt to provide help.

One thing you'll find about me is that I can be very helpful to people who take their time to ask complete questions. I'm also a real ass to people who don't show at least a little effort in their posts.


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

thats completly understandable lol. just at times when im not sure on how to exactly explain it i just type and not worry about how its typed. but what all could be the cause of when steping on the gas it will have good accelration the cut out for a sec and then have good accelration again? id sak less question but for now i dont have the manual so i cant go off that. ohh and thanx for that link by the way gave me an isea to get that service manual instead of the haynes book.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

do a tune up.


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

ok that sounds good. so all new plugs and wires. new belts. should i also do the timing belt?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

DSMguy said:


> ok that sounds good. so all new plugs and wires. new belts. should i also do the timing belt?


If you don't know when it's been done last, absolutely. The timing belts are supposed to be done every 60,000 miles.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ is back!


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

anything else i should change? like distributor? idk what all to do for a tune up on this old of a car. most cars i work on are 95 or newer and they have coil packs. so if theres more for a tune up plz let me know.

Thanx for all the help and advice


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> AZ is back!


Shush you! I never really left. I just stopped posting for a little while. 


DSMguy said:


> anything else i should change? like distributor? idk what all to do for a tune up on this old of a car. most cars i work on are 95 or newer and they have coil packs. so if theres more for a tune up plz let me know.
> 
> Thanx for all the help and advice


A tune up is a tune up is a tune up. Same thing that all cars get in a tune up.
- plugs
- wires
- cap
- rotor
- fuel filter
- air filter
- pcv
- oil
- oil filter
- coolant
- etc.

Everything should also be checked. Vacuum lines. Fuel lines. Intake hoses. Clamps. Coolant hoses. etc. Check and replace as necessary.


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

ok thanx for the info. but its not all the same my car dont have caps or rotor it has coil packs so that y i had asked


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

When u do the timing belt, change the water pump as well. $30 part, and you have to remove the timing belt to get to it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Also the cam seals and crank seal while you are at it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

A complete list of timing belt parts:
parts_list:timingbelt [Z31.com 300ZX Wiki]


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

ok thanx guy for all the help. i have no clue on these cars but i have to learn them now lol. but i have a busy weekend ill be puttin a motor in my eclipse and also startin my friends tune up so i hope all goes well n get both done. i cant wait to have my car runnin but that no concern to u all. but thanx again and ill be postin as much as i can as i get further in fixin his car.


----------



## wolverinejns (Oct 1, 2008)

Might be a good idea to replace the HT leads. They could be shorting out and causing the uneven engine speed. Also, if the dizzy cap and rotor button are old it may help to replace them as well. Depends how far you want to go with the service.

P.S I'm new to this forum too and I don't want to offend anyone but please type a little less mobile text and a little more real world text. People will help you a lot more. (NO OFFENCE!)


----------

